# Lip Balm flavoring?



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I just moved from candle making to lip balm making.  

The lip balms turned out great and I didn't already have them designated for something I would have them all sold to my sisters right now. :lol 

The only thing is I had my dad test it for me because mom was not here and he was not in the house so he couldn't smell the fragrance.  He said that it smelled nice and worked great but "It's a nice scent for the girls but the guys won't like it." :lol Which is fine with me because these where for 'girls'. But what fragrance do/would you use for the men? My dad uses some other lip balms that we got some where (Might have been Miss. Vicki) but we are out of that and the only other scents I have are tea and berry. Dose any one have any good ideas on what to use for him? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Peppermint is my best seller....for the girls and guys.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you! I forgot about peppermint. But, I will tell you, there is NO way that I am going to do beer lip balm flavoring. :lol


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I find emn get justabout any scent I carry. Maybe not bubblegum  but anything else.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I did Spiced Apple and Almond (Which smelled more like vanilla then almond). Those are the two that he said smelled nice but was please the girls and not the guys.


----------

